# Round trip on LSL



## Steve4031 (Dec 7, 2010)

This last weekend I took the LSL to Cleveland to spend Saturday visiting with a rail fan buddy. On Friday, I arrived at the metropolitan lounge after a hectic day at work at around 7 p.m. As is my usual experience, the 8 p.m. boarding time passed and we waited in the lounge until about 9:15. The boarding was announced, and we made our way down to the train. I was in the 4811 car so I enjoyed the short walk. The door was not open, and initially, I was annoyed. However by the time I walked up to the the 4810 car, boarded, and walked back to the 4811 car, the attendant was at the door opening the trap to board passengers. I showed her my ticket, she collected, and apologized about not having the door open. I settled into my room, and she came by and checked in with me. She admired my Kindle, invited me to attend the wine tasting, and when I asked to have the bed made, she promptly did this. Her name was cocoa. An interesting name to say the least, and looks to match. Most importantly, she provided excellent service in making the bed promptly and waking me up 30 minutes before Cleveland. Though I set my alarm as a back up, she did everything that was required, and did it with a pleasant, mystical smile. A vast improvement over some of the cretins that used to work the LSL.

I had a reservation at the Marriott Key center for Saturday night, and was hoping for an early check in at 6 a.m. I know I had know right to expect this. However, the person who answered the phone curtly told me to call back after 8 a.m. I thanked her and called the Renaissance. They had plenty of rooms and said early check in was possible. I canceled the key center and rebooked at the same rate. Additionally, when I checked in, I was given a coupon for a free breakfast, an unexpected perk for a silver member.

I napped for couple of hours, ate my free breakfast, which would have cost 18 dollars for the buffet, and met my buddy. We rode one of the light rail lines, had lunch and then rode the red line to the airport. We had dinner, and I returned to the hotel about 8 p.m. I slept fitfully, worrying about getting a cab and getting to the train station in time for the 3:45 a.m. departure of 49. At 2 a.m., I woke up, showered and checked out at 2:30 a.m. A cab came within a few minutes, and I was sitting in the station by 2:50 a.m. I had been checking train status and 49 was expected at 3:40 a few minutes late. I had been running 40 minutes late. It eventually arrived about 4:30 a.m. I boarded the 4910 car. The attendant for the other sleeper was at the door, explaining the other attendant was on break. The bed was made, and I settled in for a couple of hours of sleep.

At 6:00 a.m I got up and ate breakfast in the diner. The service was prompt with several cups of coffee. Other members of the crew sat nearby, and socialized, but the waiter remained focused on providing good service. Again an improvement. I returned to my room, and napped for another hour. When I got up, Maria made the bed, and left a christmas card in the room. IMHO, this was a nice personal touch. It is nice to see employees who take pride in their jobs.

The rest of the morning was spent looking at the window and reading as we passed Elkhart and South Bend, which was under a winter storm warning for lake effect snow. We passed through areas of heavy snow which did not appear to affect the train. I know driving would have been a hassled.

We arrived Chicago 45 minutes late.

I have driven to Cleveland, and now taken the train. The train is more expensive, at about 350 rt in a sleeper, but it was relaxing. The arrival and departure times do disrupt sleep patterns. Having early check in made this trip much more pleasant. Not getting a room early would have been uncomfortable. However, driving leaves me tired too. So I think it is an even trade off. One nice thing about the train is that I returned to Chicago at 11 a.m. and still had time to eat lunch with my father, and see a movie with my girl frield. If I have a choice, I would do the train again.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 7, 2010)

Good report!

I too would easily chose taking a train over driving in snow!


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice report.

I've been wanting to go to Cleveland for a while, and would prefer to take the train (from WAS), but I've been deterred by the middle-of-the-night arrival and departure times. I wish there was an easy way to get to Cleveland by rail that did not involve stumbling to a hotel half asleep. In the end, I'll probably just fly Southwest from BWI, which is a real shame, since I prefer to fly Amtrak.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 7, 2010)

I would suggest traveling to Chicago and using Lsl eb to get to Cleveland. Once in Cleveland, spend a night or more and catch eb Lsl early the last morning. This eliminated the brutal 3 am departures of eb trains and eb Capitol limited.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Sounds as though you had a pretty good trip.

I've also had the issue of arriving at an odd hour and hoping for an early check-in at a hotel. It is worth a few phone calls to find one that might accomodate an early arrival. It has worked for me a couple of times, and it sure beat sitting in a rail station or hotel lobby waiting for a room to open up.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I'm glad you had a good SCA. I always hope to get Tom Finnigan on the LSL.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 7, 2010)

Marriotts are usually pretty good about that. The Renaissance in Cleveland is perfectly fine. There are different room sizes, and they have not been upgraded for the technology age, but they are clean. The main thing is that you have to plug your cell phone into a regular wall outlet. But if you can bend over, this is no big problem.

I would not expect early check in during Cleveland Brown game days, but traveling off peak should not be a problem. The rock and Roll hall of Fame is worth a visit if you like rock music. Another nice thing about the Renaissance is that it is attached to the terminal city mall, which has indoor access to the transit system. If you are a railfan, it is worth a ride and can be completed in a day.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the report, Steve. My sister lives near Akron and is always after me to visit her. The early a.m. train arrivals and departures are the reason I haven't gone there. I wouldn't want her driving that far that early.

Why didn't I think of getting an early a.m. check in at a hotel? Sounds like a great idea. In fact, she might want to join me in Cleveland for a "sisters weekend".

My sister and I thank you, Steve.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 10, 2010)

Glad I could help. Remember that early check in is not guaranteed. Your sister could meet you and you could have breakfast together.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 10, 2010)

Or if your sister came up the night before, then she'd already be in the hotel room that night. That would solve the problem of needing an early checkin and she'd be close enough to run down to the station and pick you up.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 11, 2010)

Great ideas! I talked to her yesterday, but didn't bring it up yet. I'm thinking maybe some time in February. She might even have some Marriott points left - that would be icing on the cake.

Thanks!


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 14, 2010)

Update....

My sister said she and my brother-in-law no longer drive anywhere other than the grocery store, post office, and other local places. My brother-in-law, a recently retired dentist, suddenly went blind in one eye due to a vessel shutting down. My sister has always had a phobia about riding in cars. So there you go.

Darn! Back to square one. We definitely need rail service between Cleveland and Akron. However, the powers that be just turned down money for high speed rail in Ohio.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 14, 2010)

Can you rent a car? If so you could spend a day in Cleveland before renting a car to drive to Akron, etc. Once you are done in Akron, you could return your rental car, and then catch the train out of Cleveland.

It would look like this. Arrive Cleveland at 6 a.m. and hopefully check into hotel. Rest up and tour Rock and Roll hall of fame or the shops in terminal city. The next day take the rapid to the airport and rent your car to drive to Akron. Spend how many days you want in Akron, then drive back to Cleveland airport car rental to return the car, and take the rapid back into Cleveland. Then spend the night and catch the train back to Chiago. Or you could continue east and do a circle trip. good luck.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks again, Steve. I'll look into car rental and the rapid. I had talked to my sister about seeing her in February, but they're getting a lot of snow in Cleveland. Think I'll wait until spring. It's going to be a long winter!


----------



## AlanB (Dec 15, 2010)

Once the lake freezes over, Cleveland usually gets less snow.


----------

